# St. Pats Logo



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Kudos, as usual ... great logo and color scheme.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh thanks. I apologize, it's a bit rushed. It sort of came upon me unexpectedly this year.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, it looks great!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

It looks great Stuart! But I am getting poor reception off that dish!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try a little Miracle-Gro™. It ought to help the dish get bigger.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

For some reason, I am only able to see the new logo when I am not logged in... After I log in, it goes to the standard logo... Even after clearing my cache...

I'm using FF 3.0.7 on WinXP Pro... 

This happened with the Valentine's logo as well...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Your Windows computer hates you for having an iPhone.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Your Windows computer hates you for having an iPhone.


!rolling

Guess I should just stick to Macs...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Same issue with IE7... How strange...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It looks so festive and all, I like it! Thanks Stu!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Logo looks great, thanks Stuart.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that's my favorite logo so far.

Thanks Stuart. 

Mike


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Stuart, if I had a fraction of your talent for this sort of thing, I could have a new career!
Excellent job, once again. Thanks!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice job, as usual!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh thanks. I apologize, it's a bit rushed. It sort of came upon me unexpectedly this year.


Unexpectedly?

BTW: Tax returns are due April 15th. Just in case that well known date is "unexpected". 

BTW: I like that dish ... looks like it could pick up several satellites - one petal per orbital slot?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well done, Mr. Shadow! Kudos & mad props! :up::up:

Even the gf likes this one. She's half Irish -- which half, I'm not sure, 
but I was the one that got the _*"Luck o' the Irish"*_ when I met her!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Stuart, you have outdone yourself. I think you may have missed your calling. "Logo Designer Extraordinaire."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> !rolling
> 
> Guess I should just stick to Macs...


Well... maybe it is the luck of the iRish


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet (no pun intended) , Thank you.Have a happy one all !


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i thought something was wrong with my monitor when the page was loading. 


i didn't know it was st. patricks day. 


thanks for keeping us informed!


----------

